
Show HN: Gurgee 2.0 – the first app built for the FIRE movement - richardreeze
https://www.gurgee.com/
======
tritonjak
I'd love to try it, but it's apple only. Any plans for an android version? If
so, when?

~~~
richardreeze
This is our #1 request. We are definitely planning on launching an Android
version in the next 1-2 months. We were focused on getting the experience just
right before launching in another platform. But we believe we're there now.

